# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Nightly upload to SQL Server 2014

## donalejandro

Hello,

I am running the latest version of iSeries (AS/400)  I want to do a nightly upload into SQL Server table (2014).  My problem is the invDate field is 6 digits (year/month/day):  
for the date 160620 is really   06/20/16.   How do I get to read only today's date?  Below is my code, but I don't know how to code to get for today's date.  

Select orderID, invDate, OrderAmt
from OrderDetail 
Where invDate = Current(Date)


Any help will be appreciate.  Thank you.

----------

